# BRAND NEW AUDI - TT NEW CAR DETAIL



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

A brand new Audi TT booked in for a new car detail. Single stage machine polish to enhance gloss and cut back minor defects. Gyeon MOHS for paintwork, Gyeon View for glass and Gyeon Rim for the wheels with the tyres coated in Gyeon tyre coat.

Interior vacuumed throughout, a very glossy red TT!

HD Video and pictures below.


----------

